# what to do with cat while on vacation??



## theosmama

have 1 1/2 year old tabby cat who is VERY SOCIAL and VERY PLAYFUL. he is like a dog or toddler in a lot of ways. he's been fine with the cat sitter when i've been gone for a few days, but i'm leaving for 10 whole days and don't know what to do! i'm trying to find someone to stay with him at my apartment, but if that doesn't work out, what are the expert opinions on having a cat sitter visit 2x per day every day for 10 days (so about an hour each day)? is that enough socialization for a youngish, social kitty? his mama feels badly leaving him alone without someone to cuddle at night 

i am sure he'd be fine with someone visiting 2x per day, but does anyone have experience with this situation? if he hid in a closet all day, that'd be one thing, but mr. theo likes to play and be by your side and talk!


----------



## catloverami

Having a cat sitter come in 2x/day is minimum for 2 cats. It would be better if sitter could come in 3x for Theo, since he has no playmate, but if that's not possible, if the sitter can play with him a lot to get him tired out (like with a "Da Bird" or laser pointer), he will get rid of some of his energy. You could also get some other toys he can play with to amuse himself. Instruct sitter to only put out a few a day, and then change toys next day, etc.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Ahh, the dreaded vacation question. If three times a day sounds better to you, is there a neighbor or someone closeby who could come over once a day, and have the cat sitter come twice? Does the cat sitter have kids, by any chance? My cat sitter has two little boys and brings them with her when she comes twice a day, and I've heard they have all kinds of fun playing together. It lessens the guilt a little to think that Murphy is getting a new, different experience playing with kids, that he wouldn't have if we didn't go on vacation.

If you do end up having someone come twice a day, another thought is to ask the cat sitter e-mail you daily about what's going on. You might not worry as much if you got daily reports of how your kitty is happy and doing just fine.


----------



## Jan Rebecca

I haven't gone on an overnight trip since I got Tuffy last summer -LoL - I'm that scared and worried to leave him alone.


----------



## catloverami

Link was removed as the website had a "cat forum", so here are some suggestions for cat toys:

Peek-a--Prize Toy Box 
Cat Dancer 
Play-N-Treat Cat Balls
Turboscratcher Cat Toy
Squeaky Mice
Paper grocery bags
Cardboard boxes, with holes cut in sides


----------



## Susan

I had to leave my girls for 10 days last summer...from Friday to the following Sunday. My son came to stay with them on the weekends when he wasn't working, and I had a sitter 2x per day during the week. The girls were fine. If you can't find someone to stay the whole time, perhaps you can find someone for a few days during the 10-day period, just to break things up a bit. If not, then I'm sure your cat will be fine with just the sitter.


----------



## Dave_ph

Why would I spend my time off without the kitties?


----------



## AshleyHoneyBee

Since you only have a single, highly social, cat, would it be possible for Theo to stay with the cat sitter at their house? I understand that many cats do not do well with abrupt environmental changes, but my experience has shown me that cats that are young and particularly social are not necessarily particularly bothered by the experience, and might even enjoy the opportunity to meet new people and explore a new environment. ^_^

I frequently make several hour trips with my cats (they all travel fabulously because of this) and always settle in to a new place by evening. I make a particular point to try and do this with my foster kittens since it seems to help them learn to cope with change in a healthy way (rather than acting terrified of anything new) which better prepares them to be well adjusted members of their forever homes. 

You could always give it a trial run for a night before you actually leave if you weren't sure how he would do.


----------



## theosmama

i think a friend will stay with him at the weekends (it helps to have a nice apartment in a location people want to visit!), and the sitter will come during the week. he has SO MANY toys, and is good at amusing himself during the day while mama and his other human are away. mama worries more than necessary 

i wish i could take theo to greece and turkey to see his namesake theodosian walls rcat<-- this is a good approximation of theo while playing!


----------



## catloverami

Enjoy your trip to Turkey (never been but relatives found it fascinating). Don't worry about Theo, it sounds like he will be well looked after.


----------



## Susan

That approach worked well for me, and I'm sure Theo will be fine. Your trip sounds terrific...have a wonderful time!


----------



## jbishop928

Have a wonderful trip! I've never left my kitties for more than 7 days at time, except when I stayed at my moms during my last trimester of pregnancy, but my husband was home. I missed my kitties a lot!


----------

